# Polkadot Loach question



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Is it normal for one of my Polkadot loaches to be laying in a plant leaf? I thought he was dead and shooed him out, just to find him back in the plant again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

My yoyos do the same thing. They play dead. They have layed on the gravel before and I thought they were dead but when I tapped the glass it got up and hid. They lay on the plants and get behind my driftwood. I think its a loach thing.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

yeah its normal, and quite funny, lol


----------

